# Massenet's Seventh Orchestral Suite



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone know the key of Massenet's Seventh Orchestral Suite? I've done some cursory searching on the Internet, as well as in libraries for scores, but am having a difficult time finding this information. Several of his other suites are entitled with a key, but for some reason the seventh is not.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

If you are looking for a title that explicitly states its key, it does not appear then to be available. However, the score on imslp indicates that the piece is mainly in d major and the excerpts that I have listened to seem to confirm this.


----------

